# I.D on  trike



## vincev (Dec 2, 2011)

can anyone I.D this trike? Dec.1949


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe figure it out by process of elimination. It's definitely not a Colson or Taylor head badge of the late 1940s.

A few possibilities: Siebert, Columbia, Garton.

You could check the various mfr pages on tricyclefetish as they show different head badges used on the most common trike makes.

Lesson to be learned: whenever you take pics of your kids on bikes and trikes be sure to take an additional closeup of the head badge. 

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Dec 2, 2011)

*id*

head badge looks like a columbia to me


----------

